# What do you think about the empty car convoy done with Hyundai Genesis?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Hoons jump (or fall) out of their cars everyday in Australia... although they do tend to crash into walls and guard rails and such to be quite honest...











In Oz we call these moves "burnouts". Hoons just live to do burnouts and especially epic drifts. Hoons dislike being called "hoons". Hoons prefer the term "car enthusiast". Eddie and I just live to do burnouts and especially epic drifts. Neither Eddie nor myself are "hoons". We are "car enthusiasts".


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

These Yanks are really quite talented but Australia thrashed them to within an inch of their lives at the 2019 Epic Drift World Cup finals held in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> These Yanks are really quite talented but Australia thrashed them to within an inch of their lives at the 2019 Epic Drift World Cup finals held in Melbourne and Sydney.


Kind of reminds me of the old American sport of flat track motorcycle racing, except those guys only slide on the turns and it is on dirt.





If you like that one, here is a 45 minute video with lots of action.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in love with Hyundai. If I was korean, I would be proud of it. Unfortunately I am from a third world country which cannot make anyhing. Metros, Tanks, elevators and a lot of things in Turkey are made by Hyundai because Turkey cannot make anything. It is a third world country. Hyundai makes the lot of things in Turkey.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Nobody made any comment about the empty car convoy done with Hyundai Genesis. I think it is impressive.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like they might have filmed that somewhere in the desert South West without any traffic. Now if they want me to sit up and take notice they need to film another test - 6 pilotless cars getting on the George Washington bridge during morning rush hour!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> Looks like they might have filmed that somewhere in the desert South West without any traffic. Now if they want me to sit up and take notice they need to film another test - 6 pilotless cars getting on the George Washington bridge during morning rush hour!


So you are not impressed?

Do Mercedes and Bmw do what you said. If so, post some video, my friend.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I can't even afford a Hyundai Sonata let alone Hyundai Genesis. It will stay as my dream cars.

Cars are very expensive in Turkey. I am thinking of buying a 12-14 year old Hyundai Accent or Hyundai Elantra. Elantra will be a little expensive for me, though. But I don't wanna buy an Accent. It is the cheapest Hyundai.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> So you are not impressed?
> 
> Do Mercedes and Bmw do what you said. If so, post some video, my friend.


Well, it's like they performed a trick no one needed. When it has a practical application I'll take notice.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Haters are gonna hate. Unfortuntately, it doesn't have a logo of a german car brand on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> What do you think about the empty car convoy done with Hyundai Genesis?


Its a cheesy rip off of Cage's 4'33"!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Its a cheesy rip off of Cage's 4'33"!


What do you mean?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> What do you mean?


Is a joke. Empty music of 4'33". Empty cars.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Not impressed at all. It is all set up. Who knows how many convoys that footage includes, and how misleading the footage was.

Nevertheless, I'd love a driverless car.

Turkey made some good motorbikes for a while:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> Not impressed at all. It is all set up. Who knows how many convoys that footage includes, and how misleading the footage was.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd love a driverless car.
> 
> Turkey made some good motorbikes for a while:


Fascinating bike. Looks a bit top heavy though. Probably the huge tank and huge seat for long-distance transportation two-up. I prefer a front down tube or two on the frame. It just looks slightly flimsy without it, but I understand it is probably fine. There is plenty of frame structure between the engine and back wheel. Now usually they have the engine function as a structural member but I see no attachment at the top. Rather the engine sits on a cantilever in front of the frame.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Fascinating bike. Looks a bit top heavy though. Probably the huge tank and huge seat for long-distance transportation two-up. I prefer a front down tube or two on the frame. It just looks slightly flimsy without it, but I understand it is probably fine. There is plenty of frame structure between the engine and back wheel. Now usually they have the engine function as a structural member but I see no attachment at the top. Rather the engine sits on a cantilever in front of the frame.


I owned one of the originals of these that were made in communist East Germany. It wasn't high powered. I once took the needle right round 360 degrees (it went up to an accurate 80 mph) but it was more happy cruising at 65 mph when well sorted. It handled fine and had a short wheelbase which made it very nippy on twisty country roads, but less stable in motorway crosswinds. Being a two stroke it was fast and flickable in urban traffic.

Just below the fuel tank is a small disc shaped bracket. This is a rubber mounting for the top of the engine. On tickover the engine would vibrate but the seat would be smooth.

It had been developed for practicality, hence the comfy seat, and it had the only enclosed drive chain that I've known to actually work well on a motorbike.

The clutch was unusual, sitting on the end of the crankshaft and requiring a full engine strip to replace. Mine just about lasted out for the 49,000 miles I got from the bike.

In the UK they had a niche market for those who wanted to 'stick it to the man' (by not buying expensive Japanese crotch rockets) and many owners, myself included, used them as their sole vehicle including long distance touring.

So in a sense they were the British take on Harley Davidsons. :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'm willing to listen, but I really haven't heard any reasons to convince me why I would want a driverless car. It's like having a player piano. Driving a car can be actually rather exhilarating, so why would I want to sit in a car and not drive?

Granted it's no fun being in a traffic jam, but this is because there are loads of cars on the road. Just imagine how many more there would be when you don't even need to be able to drive to own a car! More public transport please, less pointless travel for the sake of travelling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd like a driverless car so that I could sleep in it. I suppose a car with a driver would fulfil the same function if I employed a driver.

I find car driving quite stressful in busy areas too, so would be happy to relinquish control.

You are right euge about the huge increase there would be in mileage.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I was at a stoplight in a bad neighborhood yesterday and a ~1990 Hyundai Excel pulled up to the light in the lane next to me. It was actually in really good condition. Those late 1980s/early 1990s Excels were really popular at one time because they were so cheap, but they were woefully unreliable and the people who brought them tended not to maintain them well since they were such cheap cars. Thus, most of those have been off the roads for at least 15 years now. The last Excel I saw was probably at least ten years ago. So, yeah, it was a shocker to see one of those in operational condition.

And, yes, I did think of Rodney King when I saw that Excel.  Perhaps the greatest magic trick involving a Hyundai were the claims the LAPD made about how fast Rodney King was going during that chase he led the police on in his Excel. 



Tulse said:


> I'd like a driverless car so that I could sleep in it. I suppose a car with a driver would fulfil the same function if I employed a driver.





eugeneonagain said:


> I'm willing to listen, but I really haven't heard any reasons to convince me why I would want a driverless car. It's like having a player piano. Driving a car can be actually rather exhilarating, so why would I want to sit in a car and not drive?
> 
> Granted it's no fun being in a traffic jam, but this is because there are loads of cars on the road. Just imagine how many more there would be when you don't even need to be able to drive to own a car! More public transport please, less pointless travel for the sake of travelling.


The driverless cars can probably handle traffic much better than cars driven by humans (assuming all the cars are driverless, the concept of a mixture of human drivers and autonomous cars may not offer many advantages), but I'm sure humans will screw up the advantages of driverless cars and turn them into net disadvantages. People will probably start buying autonomous RVs as commuter cars and will clog up the roads with those. Furthermore, I can see urban sprawl becoming even more of a problem when driverless cars become commonplace.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Tulse said:


> Not impressed at all. It is all set up. Who knows how many convoys that footage includes, and how misleading the footage was.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd love a driverless car.
> 
> Turkey made some good motorbikes for a while:


Turkey doesn't make anything on its own. Everything is made with the help of foreign companies in Turkey. Turkey is a third world country in technology. One of the biggest companies that help Turkey make anything right now is Hyundai for sure. Hyundai helps Turkey make a lot of things including Tanks and Metros.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Third Generation of Hyundai Genesis, which is called Genesis G80. It looks so lovely.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> *I was at a stoplight in a bad neighborhood *yesterday and a ~1990 Hyundai Excel pulled up to the light in the lane next to me. It was actually in really good condition. Those late 1980s/early 1990s Excels were really popular at one time because they were so cheap, but they were woefully unreliable and the people who brought them tended not to maintain them well since they were such cheap cars. Thus, most of those have been off the roads for at least 15 years now. The last Excel I saw was probably at least ten years ago. So, yeah, it was a shocker to see one of those in operational condition.
> 
> So how do you define "bad" neighborhood. I imagine, you would define it as I do:
> 
> Any neighborhood devoid of classical music listeners.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Klassik said:


> *I was at a stoplight in a bad neighborhood *yesterday and a ~1990 Hyundai Excel pulled up to the light in the lane next to me. It was actually in really good condition. Those late 1980s/early 1990s Excels were really popular at one time because they were so cheap, but they were woefully unreliable and the people who brought them tended not to maintain them well since they were such cheap cars. Thus, most of those have been off the roads for at least 15 years now. The last Excel I saw was probably at least ten years ago. So, yeah, it was a shocker to see one of those in operational condition.
> 
> So how do you define "bad" neighborhood. I imagine, you would define it as I do:
> 
> Any neighborhood devoid of classical music listeners.


Hyundai is not the same Hyundai today. It was unreliable 30 years ago. Hyundai is very reliable today.

I see the year 1999 as a revolution for Hyundai in automobile Industry when it first started producing its luxury car "Equus". Today Hyundai has made the Genesis a separate brand.

Hyundai improved itself year by year. The first car of Hyundai was released in 1975 with Mitsubishi Engine and Hyundai did not produce its first engine until 1991. Those years were when Hyundai was new in automobile industry.


----------

